# Lenette from Havanese in San Diego



## Josabermo (Apr 26, 2020)

Before I discovered this board I had reached out to several breeders. Lenette from Havanese in San Diego called be back saying she was expecting a litter soon. She invited me to visit her home (observing social distancing measures of course - they live on a ranch) to see the mommy and daddy dogs and observe her set up. She said that her dogs live inside with her and are her pets and even travel with them whenever they go on road trips. She was very personable and chatted with me at length This all seemed encouraging but the red flag is that when I asked about health certifications, she said that she did not do them because of cost but that she never had any issues with any of her pups. She does not have a website but has a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/HavanesePuppiesInSanDiego/. Thoughts?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

She is just a backyard breeder. She advertises in the local online advertiser and on Facebook. She claims champion lines, but that is just a sales pitch. I would not buy from her.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Josabermo said:


> but the red flag is that when I asked about health certifications, she said that she did not do them because of cost but that she never had any issues with any of her pups.


RUN, as fast you can, AWAY FROM HER. She is not legitimate.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely not. No reputable breeder doesn’t health test. It doesn’t matter whether it’s expensive or not. Breeding is often not a money making proposition. You do it right or you don’t do it at all. You are playing Russian Roulette with a breeder like this. You could get lucky. But unfortunately, I know SOOOO many people who have had years of heartbreak with either health problems or behavior problems from breeders like this.


----------



## Josabermo (Apr 26, 2020)

Good to know! The red flags were there but she was so personable and convincing!. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

